

Ask HN: What is your process for choosing tools and tech stack? - vijayr

Ignoring cost, time required to learn - what is your process of choosing between say, half a dozen tools (could be libraries, APIs, frameworks etc) that you are considering? Do you build prototypes, or consult with someone who has used one or more of the tools before...? Especially while making big decisions like picking a mobile framework, versus less expensive ones like picking an editor.
======
sjs382
I find it hard to ignore "time required to learn". If something I'm already
familiar with is adequate for the job, I'm going to go with that. I already
know all of the ins-and-outs and gotchas.

Now, if there's a _compelling_ reason to go with another technology/framework,
then by all means, I'm open to it. But if there's little learning cost, I
stick with what's familiar.

~~~
vijayr
May be I should've phrased it as "assuming that the time required to learn is
more or less the same", then how would you do it

